# IKEA Dubai delivery charges



## luckyboo

Hello!

Does anyone have experience with IKEA home delivery?

We're looking to find out how much it would cost for their home delivery service for a bed.

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba

luckyboo said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone have experience with IKEA home delivery?
> 
> We're looking to find out how much it would cost for their home delivery service for a bed.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know the amount, but I understand there is free delivery if you spend over a certain amount. If not they have an arrangement with a local company who will deliver to your door for a specified fee. The company has a stand by the exit.

Suggest you telephone IKEA and ask them directly.
-


----------



## Gavtek

Free delivery on purchases more than 2500 Dhs.


----------



## PVD04

I think the amount for free delivery is around 2000 dirham, so if you're getting more than just the bed, buy it all at once and have just the larger items delivered.


----------



## Fatenhappy

luckyboo said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone have experience with IKEA home delivery?
> 
> We're looking to find out how much it would cost for their home delivery service for a bed.
> 
> Thanks!


Why not just give them a call in the morning to get truth rather than rumour ..... they're open from 9 AM


----------



## luckyboo

Fatenhappy said:


> Why not just give them a call in the morning to get truth rather than rumour ..... they're open from 9 AM



Ohh we've tried. Their automated phone system doesn't like our mobiles.


----------



## Abacha

It is definitely free delivery and full assembly on orders over 2500 dirhams, just moved houses and bought a bunch of stuff (including a guest bed) over the holidays and had it done twice.


----------



## CdnGirl

Abacha said:


> It is definitely free delivery and full assembly on orders over 2500 dirhams, just moved houses and bought a bunch of stuff (including a guest bed) over the holidays and had it done twice.


The full assembly part would make it worth it for sure! Nothing more frustrating that spending a full day trying to figure out their sketchy diagrams and instructions!!


----------



## Debc_berg

And they take all the packaging away also - great service only thing is you might have to wait up to 7 days to get items delivered - we have used both free and paid services and they are both great


----------



## w_man

Just bought a few things from there. As already mentioned AED 2500+ is free delivery/assembly. I think I read their chart and it stated that below 2500, delivery is AED 100 and assembly is AED 400.


----------



## luckyboo

Thanks guys!

Off to the big blue and yellow box I go.

x


----------



## zin

If they've dropped their delivery price may pop in to have a look again, last time I wanted a warddrobe delivered and they quoted 250 dirhams just for the delivery.


----------



## yankee79

its free delivery over an approx 2000. however the time they take could be very long due to the long waiting time. if you go to the delivery centre at the ikea outlet, across them is a private delivery service, that is working in colaboration with Ikea. They charge about 100AED and deliver within a day or so. I have used their service and was comfortable with it. they delivered next morning.


----------



## luckyboo

The minimum spend for free IKEA delivery is now 2500 and unfortunately it's for furniture only. That means you can't include pots, pans, meatballs etc.

However, as yankee said there is a private firm that will do it same day for a nominal fee.


----------



## rsinner

luckyboo said:


> The minimum spend for free IKEA delivery is now 2500 and unfortunately it's for furniture only. That means you can't include pots, pans, meatballs etc.
> 
> However, as yankee said there is a private firm that will do it same day for a nominal fee.


2500 Dhs it is
100 dhs for delivery, and 400 Dhs for assembly in case you don't purchase 2500 dhs worth of furniture


----------



## Marle

i have some enquiry to ikea, wrote them email and this is their reply:

Dear Mr/Ms/Mrs, 

Thank you for your interest in Ikea. We give free delivery and assembly services within UAE if a customer purchased AED 2500 of (only) Furniture items (wardrobes, cabinets, bed frames, chairs, etc.) This purchase does not include Market hall items (mirrors, crockery, plants, duvets, etc.)

Dubai & Sharjah delivery will take 5 to 10 working days, except for other emirates in which we deliver three times in a week.

In case if your furniture purchased is less than 2500 AED, there will be a charge for delivery and assembly; the charges are as follows:

For Dubai & Sharjah: Delivery = 100 AED / Assembly = 300 AED,
Other Emirates: Delivery = 200 AED / Assembly = 400 AED.

Cancellation of delivery /assembly job on the day of the delivery will be charged as follows:
Dubai/ Sharjah – Delivery only 100 Dhs Delivery / Assembly 400 Dhs – Kitchen 
Delivery/assembly 500 Dhs
Other Emirates – Delivery only 200 Dhs – Delivery / Assembly 600 Dhs – Kitchen Delivery
/ Assembly 500 Dhs.


----------



## karlzero

Beside Ikea, what other places can you suggest to get "affordable" furniture?
thank you


----------



## rsinner

karlzero said:


> Beside Ikea, what other places can you suggest to get "affordable" furniture?
> thank you


I think Home Centre has good value for money.
Otherwise, once you come down to Dubai, there are a bunch of shops in the Mall of the Emirates (slightly pricier than Ikea). If you are the more adventurous types, you could go down to Karama and even have your own custom built furniture


----------



## darlingbuds

Not sure if anyone has said this already, but there is a 'man with a van' service in Ikea. They base themselves there, we have used them several times. They are very cheap and will even make it up for you at little cost. They deliver same day and usually within about 2 hours. If you PM me will give you his number so you can check. Not part of Ikea but independent and will do other deliveries for you from elsewhere.


----------



## Sunset

I would also add Homes R Us for affordable furniture. There are furniture stores all over Dubai, small ones and large ones. Buy the essentials as there are always sales to be had. Right now the Dubai Shopping Festival is going on (til 20 Feb) and there are sales all over the place - not that helps you right now.

I don't know how you feel about this, but expats are constantly relocating and selling furniture. Sometimes you can pick up some nice stuff at a great price. If you have the patience, look at dubizzle(dot)com. A lot of junk, but some good finds mixed in.


----------



## karlzero

Sunset said:


> I would also add Homes R Us for affordable furniture. There are furniture stores all over Dubai, small ones and large ones. Buy the essentials as there are always sales to be had. Right now the Dubai Shopping Festival is going on (til 20 Feb) and there are sales all over the place - not that helps you right now.
> 
> I don't know how you feel about this, but expats are constantly relocating and selling furniture. Sometimes you can pick up some nice stuff at a great price. If you have the patience, look at dubizzle(dot)com. A lot of junk, but some good finds mixed in.


oh thank you....that's good to know!


----------



## Barnz

Thought I'd share...there's a place called Pan Emirates, opposite Lulu's Hypermarket in Barsha, close the to Mall Of Emirates. Was there recently and their prices are cheap, but so is the quality!


----------



## Sunset

Barnz said:


> Thought I'd share...there's a place called Pan Emirates, opposite Lulu's Hypermarket in Barsha, close the to Mall Of Emirates. Was there recently and their prices are cheap, but so is the quality!


Seriously ugly stuff!!!


----------



## Barnz

Sunset said:


> Seriously ugly stuff!!!


Agreed! Walked out without buying anything...and slightly queasy :tongue1:


----------



## martinaorourke

*Man with a Van - Delivery*

Hiya

Could you email me the no. for the man with a van that works for ikea - we want to get a bed and couch of sumone who is selling and they live down by the marina, so wanna check if your man will pick it up from them and deliver to where we live, not far from marina.

Thanks a mill


----------



## Jynxgirl

Look on dubizzle. You will find people who will deliver items on there.


----------



## tootall

Jynxgirl said:


> Look on dubizzle. You will find people who will deliver items on there.


Sorry to derail but "keep Austin weird!" yes i have a tshirt


----------



## indoMLA

I thought Pan Emirates was step up from Ikea furniture... I mean a small step up, but still a step up.


----------



## Jynxgirl

tootall said:


> Sorry to derail but "keep Austin weird!" yes i have a tshirt


 
:clap2:


----------

